# not suitable!!! or is it????



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi girls, are there any exercises that anyone think are NOT suitable for us ladies to do?? you know the ones Deadlift etc as i've heard before that deadlift can bulk the waistline up. looking for any exercises that would add size and mass but need to keep my feminine side as well.:der:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Shrugs would be the ones least likely to add to a figure competitors look in my opinion.

Welcome to the board Wendy, its nice to see you on here too.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

been training with an guy who used to train as a powerlifter and have been lifting soooo heavy but also doing my upmost to maintain my form . my benchpress has gone from 50kg to 80kg now for 5 to 6 reps. am lifting so much heavier than ever before so hope to see some good changes soon. Thanks to Jo and all of the extreme team for your advice we will be seeing the rewards soon


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The changes you've made in the last year have been incredible, you should be so proud, we are proud of you.

Consistency, dedication and being steered in the right direction have certainly transformed you.


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you so very much.. Well, im seeing an improvement in a couple of weeks, socant wait to see the end result on stage next year!!! All im doing is what im told to do


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

as dougie says ive always stayed away from shrugs and close grip up right rows, any trap work really, i still do and have always done stiff leg deadlifts just make sure its not every week and your waist isnt getting thicker for it. oh and never really bothered training forearms, although this maybe why my grip is so weak!!!

xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

AH ha..that answers that question.. My weight is going up and lifting heavier, belt is stying the same.. so all good. Been doing normal.. regular deadlifts.. I will keep to stiff leg ones for the hams..thanks chick..xx


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

as for forearms.. ive never trained them, but have not used wraps lately until i really really need to, that last set thing.. that has borught them into proportion.. get some quality hand cream!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Wendy said:


> as for forearms.. ive never trained them, but have not used wraps lately until i really really need to, that last set thing.. that has borught them into proportion.. get some quality hand cream!!


i even use straps to train abs how bad is that!!


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, thats keeping feminine honey! second thoughts.. depends what you are doing for abs! hanging knee raise, yeah i use straps too..xx


----------

